# Violin rental/monthly payment plan in UAE?



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi! Does anyone know any place in UAE where I could rent a violin on monthly basis or just buy one on a monthly payment plan? Another great thing would be if anyone knows something about donated violins available for students or maybe knows someone who has a violin left to eat dust in their homes, although all this just seems very unlikely in UAE. Any alternatives would also be very welcome. I really need a violin.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

non creative entity said:


> Hi! Does anyone know any place in UAE where I could rent a violin on monthly basis or just buy one on a monthly payment plan? Another great thing would be if anyone knows something about donated violins available for students or maybe knows someone who has a violin left to eat dust in their homes, although all this just seems very unlikely in UAE. Any alternatives would also be very welcome. I really need a violin.


Try posting this on the is there anything you can't find thread in the Dubai stickies. You may get more response. I won't move your thread in case someone on this forum knows something.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you tried asking somewhere which does violin lessons ?

The place in Oasis Mall for example ?


----------



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Try posting this on the is there anything you can't find thread in the Dubai stickies. You may get more response. I won't move your thread in case someone on this forum knows something.


Oh okay, thanks


----------



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Have you tried asking somewhere which does violin lessons ?
> 
> The place in Oasis Mall for example ?


No, not yet. I will, when I start my lessons but it's easier to ask on a forum as many different people nmght know something, I can't ask a lot of people in real life.
What place in Oasis mall?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a violin lessons place I think on the first floor, kind of under the escalators 

Not joking - there is a small sign on its outside and its tucked away in a place you would never find it unless looking.


----------



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> There's a violin lessons place I think on the first floor, kind of under the escalators
> 
> Not joking - there is a small sign on its outside and its tucked away in a place you would never find it unless looking.


haha okay. But is this Oasis Mall in Sharjah? Because I live in Sharjah and going to other emirates on a regular basis for classes is not a feasible option for me.


----------

